# Who in the army does/does not wear the LFC Badge



## eliminator (19 Aug 2007)

Just switched to army and trying to make sure I have all the uniform "bling" before I go on course. Do army int officers wear the Land Forces Command badge? I'm still on an airforce base and the supply people are clueless.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2007)

You wear the Command badge of whatever command you belong to, regardless the colour of your DEU.  (Those in NDHQ don't wear one - they don't belong to a Command).

As I understand your post, you are a member of a unit which belongs to Air Command.  You'd wear the Air Command badge.

BTW - supply people are not the experts regarding what you are supposed to be wearing - perhaps a query to your RSM/SSM/Base CWO may be the best way to answer your question.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> You'd wear the Air Command badge.



Theres no such thing Roy


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

Air Command no longer wears Command Badges (FOD).

You'd wear nothing if you are posted to an AF base. Well you'd wear no Command Badge.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Theres no such thing Roy



HOLY SMOKES - I've been out for three years and it's changed this much?

I'll go back to my corner and shut up - my advice to the original poster regarding seeing his RSM/SSM/Base CWO stands - don't listen to fools on the Internet.

Roy


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> HOLY SMOKES - I've been out for three years and it's changed this much?
> 
> I'll go back to my corner and shut up - my advice to the original poster regarding seeing his RSM/SSM/Base CWO stands - don't listen to fools on the Internet.
> 
> Roy



LOL. No worries Roy ... there was such a beast in existance until just a few years ago. CDN Aviator hasn't been in the AF long enough to remember it!!!  >

Edited to add: Supply pers at the counter were probably clueless because they probably have 5 or less years in (the ones actually woking the counter) and the AF is probably their first (only) posting ... "what the heck is a command badge??"


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> HOLY SMOKES - I've been out for three years and it's changed this much?
> 
> I'll go back to my corner and shut up - my advice to the original poster regarding seeing his RSM/SSM/Base CWO stands - don't listen to fools on the Internet.
> 
> Roy



Well, ive been AF for 3 years and no command badge on my tunic......


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LOL. No worries Roy ... there was such a beast in existance until just a few years ago. CDN Aviator hasn't been in the AF long enough to remember it!!!  >
> ...



He's just a pup.

I used to wear the Air Command Badge on my TANS, when I was Chief Clerk of 440 (T&R) Sqn, located in EDMONTON.


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, ive been AF for 3 years and no command badge on my tunic......



And when I was in my Army uniform in Trenton I wore an Air Command badge on my tunic.     I think they disappeared in 2000/01. I know they were gone when I went over to DART. I left Trenton in '03. Could even have been earlier. I'll check when I get back to work on Monday because now I'm curious as to how long it's been.

The Dress Manual answer is that ...

You wear the Command Badge of the particular Command that you are "posted" to (if that Command wears a Command Badge - if that Command wears no Command Badge, neither do you), regardless of uniform colour. 

Edited to add...I somehow managed to get this bit above added onto the bottom of your post (so it looks like I edited your post now  :-[ ) instead of quoting you.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> He's just a pup.
> 
> I used to wear the Air Command Badge on my TANS, when I was Chief Clerk of 440 (T&R) Sqn, located in EDMONTON.



I wore the Mobile command badge for a while.....then went to LFC badge....then it was the Training command one........they got rid of that so i wore nothing until i remustered .  I might be new to the AF but not the CF


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I wore the Mobile command badge for a while.....then went to LFC badge....then it was the Training command one........they got rid of that so i wore nothing until i remustered .  I might be new to the AF but not the CF



But I said you weren't in the AF long enough to remember it's Command Badge. I only knew that you weren't because I had the privilege (I am not sucking up here... ) of clearing you out of Gagetown Supply IIRC ... you came right into my office to clear out too.

Now that I know who you are though, I just wish I'd have known who you were when I cleared you out ... boy would I have given you a hard time!!  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ...  I might be new to the AF but not the CF



You're still a pup.  

To the original poster:

I apologize for giving you false information - I really did think I knew what I was talking about (but what do I know?).  

The best answer to your question remains checking in with your RSM/SSM/Base Chief.  *(S)HE'LL* know, without a doubt.

Good luck to you


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

And another good source for obtaining info on matters of dress is from the Clothing Stores supervisor. If you are unsure, don't be afraid to contact them ... it's part of their job. They hold the secondary duty of CLO (Clothing Liaison Officer) providing Dress Manual details and direction to inquiring minds. (Sometimes the BCWO even calls us to inquire if he's unsure).


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And another good source for obtaining info on matters of dress is from the Clothing Stores supervisor. If you are unsure, don't be afraid to contact them ... it's part of their job. They hold the secondary duty of CLO (Clothing Liaison Officer) providing Dress Manual details and direction to inquiring minds. (Sometimes the BCWO even calls us to inquire if he's unsure).



No kidding!?  I wasn't aware of that - and I'm married to a former Sup Tech.

Things are obviously changing rapidly - I think I'll keep my mouth shut regarding such things in the future - this thread is proof enough of my obsolescence.


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> No kidding!?  I wasn't aware of that - and I'm married to a former Sup Tech.
> 
> Things are obviously changing rapidly - I think I'll keep my mouth shut regarding such things in the future - this thread is proof enough of my obsolescence.



I think it's all part of that do "more with less" thingy that was hoisted upon us all ...


----------



## TN2IC (19 Aug 2007)

No LFC Badge here in Halifax. I did have one when I was PRes here. Now as Reg Force... nothing. And that was from the CSM.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## reccecrewman (19 Aug 2007)

I may be stepping out of my lanes here, but how can you get the "bling" for your CF's before going on a course for said trade? If I understand the original poster correctly, he is on his way to the training system for Int O............. That being the case, you probably have no idea where you're going to be posted after completion of the course....... For all you know, your posting could send you to CFNA (A stretch I know......... but playing devils advocate)  Would they not ensure you were kitted out properly when you got to your permanent posting?  I know when I did my battle school, we had no guarentee of what Regiment we belonged until a few days prior to graduating...... then we were given our RCD or LdSH(RC) accoutrements.

I'm sure some new ones would have been ripped if some guys showed up for day 1 of course with Regimental insignia already on the DEU's.................

Regards


----------



## Haggis (19 Aug 2007)

I'm in a "hard" Army trade, Infantry, and am at NDHQ employed in the ADM IM organization.  So, I wear the IM Group (command) badge.  They were presented to all the CF members of our directorate by the IM Gp CWO when we transferred from CMP (where, as an Infantryman, I wore the CMP/ADM (HR-Mil)/ADM Per badge).

Being an Infantry MWO in the IM Group makes me a pretty rare commodity, "one of one" if I recall.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (19 Aug 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> I may be stepping out of my lanes here, but how can you get the "bling" for your CF's before going on a course for said trade? If I understand the original poster correctly, he is on his way to the training system for Int O............. That being the case, you probably have no idea where you're going to be posted after completion of the course....... For all you know, your posting could send you to CFNA (A stretch I know......... but playing devils advocate)  Would they not ensure you were kitted out properly when you got to your permanent posting?  I know when I did my battle school, we had no guarentee of what Regiment we belonged until a few days prior to graduating...... then we were given our RCD or LdSH(RC) accoutrements.
> 
> I'm sure some new ones would have been ripped if some guys showed up for day 1 of course with Regimental insignia already on the DEU's.................
> 
> Regards



But he's not asking about regimental insignia, he's asking about a command badge, long story short, nope on the command badge, on the other hand branch insignia is a go. CFP 265 states that when previously MOC Qualified the member will wear the branch cap and collar dogs, subject to regimental regulations for the CBT Arms


----------



## eliminator (19 Aug 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> I may be stepping out of my lanes here, but how can you get the "bling" for your CF's before going on a course for said trade? If I understand the original poster correctly, he is on his way to the training system for Int O............. That being the case, you probably have no idea where you're going to be posted after completion of the course....... For all you know, your posting could send you to CFNA (A stretch I know......... but playing devils advocate)  Would they not ensure you were kitted out properly when you got to your permanent posting?  I know when I did my battle school, we had no guarentee of what Regiment we belonged until a few days prior to graduating...... then we were given our RCD or LdSH(RC) accoutrements.
> 
> I'm sure some new ones would have been ripped if some guys showed up for day 1 of course with Regimental insignia already on the DEU's.................
> 
> Regards



Just to clarify, I'm only going on CAP. CAP joining instructions say to bring DEU and combat slip-ons with unit titles, collar dogs, formation badge, unit cap badge, metal shoulder titles, etc. If someone is infantry, they just wear the generic infantry "bling" until they get badged by their regiment/unit.  To my knowledge, Int officers just wear the silver star insignia. They never get badged by a unit.  I'm wearing my Int cap badge on my beret. I think it would be strange to wear a "corn-flake" considering I've been in for 7 years.

I'm sure I'll get sorted out as soon a I get on course, but It's nice to know in advance.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (19 Aug 2007)

My regiment just sent 3 officers on cap who all had previous service they wore the RCA Brass cap badge (branch cap badge for officers) the flaming grenades and RCA Shoulder Titles not RCA Buttons however. (they are issued on completion of phase IV for Arty Officers) if thats any help.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Aug 2007)

Would you not wear the badge that you are already MOC qualified in until such time as your new trade training is completed?  We had a navy stoker who remustered to 041.  He wore an anchor on his hat, and all his navy clobber (back in the CF Greens days) on parade, until his TQ3 badging on grad parade.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You'd wear nothing if you are posted to an AF base.



Holy crap! Are they all running around naked?    (Clothing makes for FOD  )


----------



## Rearadmiral (19 Oct 2007)

I only write this because I don't think I really should be wearing the LFC badge.  As I recall from my former Reg Forces days, the command badge is the command from which you take direction.  I was as an Air trade, so I wore the air badge.  It obviously made more sense to purple trades to display their affiliation.  

These days I was told that because I wear the land uniform I have to wear the land command badge.  But, and not to make an issue of it, but the National Defence Act says that I take command from the the JAG, BGEN Watkin, and not the OC of Land Forces, LGen Leslie.  

Can anyone offer any help?  Do I, as a purple trade assigned to no unit or branch, actually wear a command badge?

Thanks


----------



## McG (20 Oct 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> You wear the Command badge of whatever command you belong to, regardless the colour of your DEU.  (Those in NDHQ don't wear one - they don't belong to a Command).


The ADMs (which make up a large part of NDHQ) do have command badges.


----------



## JDMCRX (6 Nov 2007)

Im AF posted in pet i wear the command Badge here


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Nov 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> He's just a pup.
> 
> I used to wear the Air Command Badge on my TANS, when I was Chief Clerk of 440 (T&R) Sqn, located in EDMONTON.



...and some of us did the reverse, Roy....FMC badge on AF DEUs. (how's that for a mark of the beast?  ;D )

G2G


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2007)

If you are posted to CFSME you don't where the LFC badge either, instead you where the school's badge.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> If you are posted to CFSME you don't where the LFC badge either, instead you where the school's badge.



what school badge ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> what school badge ?



CFSME's badge.

EDITED to ADD 

Acutally not he CFSME School Crest but the one with the Lion on it which I will send to you.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> CFSME's badge.



I know what the school crest looks like, i wasnt aware they had made  a badge out of it for wear on DEUs.  When i got there in 2001 we wore the "genie lamp" badge but that was done away with shortly after my arrival and we didnt wear anything.  When was this brought about ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2007)

Not sure when it was brought in but they currently wear a badge in lieu of the LFC badge.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2007)

Yeah that might be it anyways found it in the profile pics database as ADM HR MIL under Insignia's


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (7 Nov 2007)

ADM HR-Mil has not existed for more than a year now.  It's now called Military Personnel Command, falling under Chief Military Personnel, but most commonly referred to as CMP.


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2007)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a lion.  I think it's the  CMP  Gryphon on the red and white shield.  CFSME was a CMP school until just recently, pending transfer back to the Army, hence its members would wear the Military Personnel Command badge.  CFSME, CFSCE, CFFA/CFNBCS, CFSEME, etc all belonged to CMP until recently.  CFSME, CFSCE and CFSEME will go back to the Army.  When they do, they'll wear the LFC badge.
> 
> edit to add link to CMP website



You have it correct.

When the new CMP badge was announced, it was quite hilarious -- what with my phone ringing off the hook with CFSME pers calling CSG looking to get it issued (and it's design had only just been approved). I was a good 4 months until we saw any on Base coming in from the contractor. Circa fall '05/winter '06 I believe it was -- in the same time period as the new CWO insignia was coming out.


----------



## McG (7 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Not sure when it was brought in but they currently wear a badge in lieu of the LFC badge.


It would have been the CMP badge (same thing as is worn at RMC and CFC).  CFSME has been OPCON to the Land Staff since this past spring and I am not sure what is worn today.  It will be the LFC pin by next spring when the school is transfered OPCOM to the Land Staff.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2007)

When I left in Sept it was still the CMP badge.

BTW CFSME as of this summer has been put under the command of CTC Gagetown.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2007)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> ADM HR-Mil has not existed for more than a year now.  It's now called Military Personnel Command, falling under Chief Military Personnel, but most commonly referred to as CMP.



Actually, most commonly referred to as the ChiMP - but perhaps not to their face...


----------



## sappertypeC1A1 (10 Nov 2007)

what is the difference between cross-rifles and cross-rifles with crown?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Nov 2007)

sappertypeC1A1 said:
			
		

> what is the difference between cross-rifles and cross-rifles with crown?



Cross-rifles = First Class Shot

Cross-rifles with Crown = Marksman


----------



## sappertypeC1A1 (11 Nov 2007)

thanks a lot, never really new the difference. Have a good rememberance day!


----------



## q_1966 (19 Nov 2007)

its intresting to note that if your army, serving on a naval base/ship, you dont wear a LFC badge or a Naval badge either


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2007)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> its intresting to note that if your army, serving on a naval base/ship, you dont wear a LFC badge or a Naval badge either



You dont wear an LFC badge because you dont belong to LFC and IIRC there is no maritime command badge.

and if you are army and serve on an air force base, you dont wear an AF badge either, thats because theres no such thing


----------



## navymich (20 Nov 2007)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> its intresting to note that if your army, serving on a naval base/ship, you dont wear a LFC badge or a Naval badge either



If you are wearing NCDs then you do wear the ship's crest on the jacket though.  And yes, army and air force wear the NCDs too.


----------



## navymich (20 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> and if you are army and serve on an air force base, you dont wear an AF badge either, thats because theres no such thing



What is the NORAD 'pin' that is worn at 22 Wing called then, just a command badge?  It is worn on DEUs and on the s/s shirt by all 3 elements.


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> What is the NORAD 'pin' that is worn at 22 Wing called then, just a command badge?  It is worn on DEUs and on the s/s shirt by all 3 elements.



But he said that the Air Force (as in AirCom) doesn't have a Command Badge. He's correct, neither does MarCom (those ship identifier patchs aren't Command Badges either) -- and that NORAD 'pin' sure ain't an *Air* Command badge.

This thread is was about Command Badges ...


----------



## navymich (20 Nov 2007)

I had kept my 2 posts separate to try and avoid confusion, a bit anyway!  Get Nautical had mentioned that they don't wear "naval badges" so I was pointing out that the ship identifier could/would be classified as a naval badge, although definitely not a command badge.

As for the NORAD pin, just curious as to what it would be classified as then, just another unit identifier?




			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> This thread is was about Command Badges ...



My apologies for taking it off track.


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> As for the NORAD pin, just curious as to what it would be classified as then, just another unit identifier?
> 
> My apologies for taking it off track.



No worries ... it doesn't confuse me!!  ;D (It may some of the _others_ ...)

Well, I'd think that it signifies working in a Command & Control facility of NORAD. All 13 Air locations fall under 1 CAD and make up the Canadian NORAD Region, but only those posted in Command & Control facilities wear the NORAD _pin_. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2007)

And I've seen a PO2 wearing the LFC Badge.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> And I've seen a PO2 wearing the LFC Badge.



Is it such a hard concept to understand that the colour of ones uniform is irrelevant when it comes to command badges ?

That PO2 wears an LFC badge because he/she , at the time, belongs to LFC.  It has SFA to do with the navy uniform he/she is wearing. If that PO2 gets posted to Esquimalt...guess what happens ?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> What is the NORAD 'pin' that is worn at 22 Wing called then, just a command badge?  It is worn on DEUs and on the s/s shirt by all 3 elements.



I'm going to assume that radar scopes have not completely blinded you and that, even thought you are an AC Op, that you have not entirely jettisoned you brain cells and managed to read what i posted.  ;D

*Air Command * does not have a command badge


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume that radar scopes have not completely blinded you and that, even thought you are an AC Op, that you have not entirely jettisoned you brain cells and managed to read what i posted.  ;D
> 
> *Air Command * does not have a command badge



We are not like the U.S.A.F. where all have a patch.
BUt we do know our Air Force,

 

Nick


----------



## navymich (20 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume that radar scopes have not completely blinded you and that, even thought you are an AC Op, that you have not entirely jettisoned you brain cells and managed to read what i posted.  ;D
> 
> *Air Command * does not have a command badge



Hey now, of course I still have brain cells, I'm an ac op not an aesop.  

That's what I get for late night posting.  Yes, I read what you wrote and meant to type "unit" badge for the original posting vice "command".


----------



## grayman (4 Dec 2007)

You want confusion, try being a reg force infanteer working for a Naval reserve unit, it took a good year to get that one sorted out!!


----------

